# Meaford



## cilarnen (13 May 2011)

So I've never done any training courses in meaford. the only time I've ever spent there was for OP Cadence and weekend exercises. My BMQ/SQ, DP1, Drivers, OP Det member courses were all in other parts of Canada and the USA. However this summer I'm going to finally be doing a course (three courses actually) in meaford and I heard a rumor that even when your doing advanced courses (Things other than BMQ, SQ DP1) they force you to march everywhere. Is this true?


----------



## vonGarvin (13 May 2011)

No, it's not true.  Unlike the basic courses, all candidates on the advanced courses get segways.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 May 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> No, it's not true.  Unlike the basic courses, all candidates on the advanced courses get segways.



In Winnipeg they get Mo Peds.....


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 May 2011)

They have also relaxed the rules on walking on grass, and across parade squares, for short cuts.

The last timne I was there, the base chief was vehement about that, because he beleived in using the quickest and shortest route to your destination.

"Timings must be met, at all costs" is what he said.

dileas

tess


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 May 2011)

cilarnen said:
			
		

> So I've never done any training courses in meaford. the only time I've ever spent there was for OP Cadence and weekend exercises. My BMQ/SQ, DP1, Drivers, OP Det member courses were all in other parts of Canada and the USA. However this summer I'm going to finally be doing a course (three courses actually) in meaford and I heard a rumor that even when your doing advanced courses (Things other than BMQ, SQ DP1) they force you to march everywhere. Is this true?



Wow imagine that....marching in the military?? Whats up with that?!??!?


----------



## Redeye (13 May 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> They have also relaxed the rules on walking on grass, and across parade squares, for short cuts.
> 
> The last timne I was there, the base chief was vehement about that, because he beleived in using the quickest and shortest route to your destination.
> 
> ...



I actually got jacked up in Meaford for _not _ swaggering around smoking.  It's very twilight zone-ish.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> In Winnipeg they get Mo Peds.....



But then again, they are Air Force.....so the young ones march. Ripley's Believe It or Not!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 May 2011)

hehe,......last time I was there someone tried to jack me up.

"You there, what do you think you're doing?"

"What's it look like like, I'm picking mushrooms"

About that time whomever it was realized I was one of "those" Corrections-types and just drove off.   I sure hope he didn't go home and kick his dog............


----------



## Veiledal (13 May 2011)

If you couldn't tell from the sarcasm above, it looks like you will be marching. In meaford on most if not all courses, candiates march, staff don't have to


----------



## 57Chevy (13 May 2011)

Lil r said:
			
		

> candiates march, staff don't have to



because the're the ones you see on the segways ;D
http://www.guzer.com/videos/military-grade-segway.php


----------



## Sapplicant (13 May 2011)

There are ways to get around all that marching.


----------



## danteh (20 May 2011)

When I was in Meaford during my DP1 (roughly 6-7 months ago) we marches everywhere. But, that was DP1, it was kindove expected. I was also apart of OP Cadence, and that was a complete change for me because we were getting driven everywhere and wern't treated like no-hook privates (like I was at that time).

To be honest it all depends on who your dealing with.


----------



## Jaydub (21 May 2011)

cilarnen said:
			
		

> So I've never done any training courses in meaford. the only time I've ever spent there was for OP Cadence and weekend exercises. My BMQ/SQ, DP1, Drivers, OP Det member courses were all in other parts of Canada and the USA. However this summer I'm going to finally be doing a course (three courses actually) in meaford and I heard a rumor that even when your doing advanced courses (Things other than BMQ, SQ DP1) they force you to march everywhere. Is this true?



Way back in the day, when I was an Artillery Reservist, I did all my training in Meaford.  I was 11th Fd myself, actually.
Sure we marched to the Galley for meals, but we always rode in the back of MLVW's to the Gun Shed for training.
"Why march, when you can drive?", my Det Cdr would say.


----------



## a_majoor (21 May 2011)

As platoon 2I/C last summer I chose to use vehicle transport to get in and out of the field so we could have actual training time, meet various benchmarks and return to camp with sufficient time to actually do post ex drills. The few times I felt I could get away with the time factor we did march in and out of the field.

_Not_ marching on base is pretty ridiculous considering the short distances involved.

There is actually more involved than a desire to lay on with the belt fed, laser guided c**k (and as platoon 2I/C most of my job was sheilding the staff and candidates from the effects of such automatic fire. Thats why you won't be seeing me in Meaford again....)


----------



## ArmyRick (21 May 2011)

The c*ck that flies around Meaford suring the summer is usually self imposed or the results of some idiotic actions by RST incremental staff. Its actually an awesome place when your permanent staff.


----------



## multihobbist (25 May 2011)

I was told that if you're trade qualified, you have the "previlage" to walk instead of march.
I was also jacked up hardcore after being saluted by a Sgt for walking around with a slip on that didn't have a hook because my Unit did not send me one after my DP1.


----------



## dangerboy (25 May 2011)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> I was also jacked up hardcore after being saluted by a Sgt for walking around with a slip on that didn't have a hook because my Unit did not send me one after my DP1.



That does not make any sense as in the Regular force you must have 30 months service before you are qualified Pte Trained so it should not be a suprise to see soliders trade qualified but not considered "trained".


----------



## ArmyRick (25 May 2011)

Multihobbist, 

You have struck me in the past as a bit of story teller (I beleive very little of what you say). I am calling you on your crap story.


----------



## Forester (25 May 2011)

Well, so far in RST phase 1, I have seen the Cpls on their DP2A marching everywhere, and the rest of the courses i expected them to be doing likewise. As they are BMQ(L), and BMOQ. Expect to march, get over it, its the army, we march. The only people that doint have to march all over sunny meaford is staff(HQ/CQ guys, instructors, and driver/storeman types)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 May 2011)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> The c*ck that flies around Meaford suring the summer is usually self imposed or the results of some idiotic actions by RST incremental staff. Its actually an awesome place when your permanent staff.



Sorry Rick. I've spent way too much time in Meaford, to buy that line. Everytime we went to Meaford it was Base staff and lodger units that were the problem, and not just in the summer time. 

I suppose if you're one of them the perception is different. 

Two sides of the same coin.


----------



## multihobbist (25 May 2011)

ArmyRick, with no disrespect
I am telling the facts and my friends know they are facts because they were there at the time. If you really wish to pinpoint who I am, you will not have any trouble because I an almost tell who you are and I can almost garuntee that I was trained by you at one point.


----------



## ArmyRick (25 May 2011)

No you weren't trained by me and you have no clue who I am. I still call BS on your story and the other stories you spew out. You always seemed to be there when something right of control happens. 

Recceguy, 7 years in Meaford as permanent staff, trust me, night and day difference between teaching ARC/RST courses and national courses year round.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 May 2011)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Recceguy, 7 years in Meaford as permanent staff, trust me, night and day difference between teaching ARC/RST courses and national courses year round.



I've been in and out of that camp since the late 60's when all you needed was a key from Borden. I was there when it, supposedly, opened as a Reserve Training Camp.  I've been there teaching courses, doing exercises and been Staff for three months during winter Gun Camps dealing with a crazed RCR WO that liked to jog to Owen Sound and back practicing for marathons instead of working. I know that place like the back of my hand and it hasn't been worth going there for the last 18 years. The difference is that you are permanent staff and see the camp through rose coloured glasses because you ARE NOT treated as an interloper. 

I spent more time getting fucked over by the kitchen, accommodations and BMO than is worth the training for my guys. It's why we don't go there anymore, and no one here is missing it.

Like I said perceptions differ dependant on whether your permanent or visiting. 

I'm glad you enjoy the place, but please don't try defend it to those of us that can see our life force sucked out as we enter the gate.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I spent more time getting ****ed over by the kitchen, accommodations and BMO than is worth the training for my guys. It's why we don't go there anymore, and no one here is missing it.



During my time as staff in Meaford, when we did hear of such events, unfortunately they were seldom reported officially to the CO so that he could act upon them, or were reported so long after the fact that little could be done to correct the contractor. Yes, problems exist, sometimes they were errant application of the contract where interpretation wasn't what the CF intended, and other times it was the work of individual idiots (which every organization seems to have), but the feedback direct from chain-of-command to chain-of-command often seemed to be the point of failure to make sure the right people were aware of problems in a timely manner with the right emphasis.

During my time there, the spectrum of units ran from those that capitalized on training opportunities in Meaford and used everything they could get their hands on, to those that avoided it like the plaque and just shared horror stores while never or seldom training there.

To offer one personal example - I walked into the kitchen one day to overhear a unit officer explaining to officers and Sr NCOs of his unit how the Range Control Officer had refused his training proposal. Once he finished talking I asked him aside and introduced myself - as the Range Control Officer. There are two sides to every issue, if not more, and for that unit, skating out of something and blaming the camp staff was the selected course of action.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 May 2011)

I'm not saying that all the blame goes to Meaford, but no one can convince me it is the penultimate training facility for Reserves in Ontario and everything that goes wrong is the fault of the visiting unit. Yes, there are two side to every story and I have been on the winning side enough, and have enough experience, to be jaded by stories of a military paradise staffed with people that will bend over backwards to make your every whim come true and that all the *C*onfirmation *O*f *C*ombat *K*nowledge is the soley the fault of Increment Staff. 

Given the options available here, our pers don't miss out on training by not going there.


----------

